

Redpomo: Redmine, Pomodoro technique and Todo-txt. Together. - steffoz
https://github.com/stefanoverna/redpomo

======
Arkh4m
I've tried this and it looks interesting; probably there are too many tools to
install to get it working though, i.e. todo.txt looks a bit like garbage to
me.

------
spleenteo
I've been using it since a couple of months... no doubt: best tool of the
year!!!

------
delphaber
cool

~~~
aprilfull
Yeah, well. If you're on a mac, and use Redmine, and like pomodoros.

~~~
spleenteo
sure for the first and second points; I don't like pomodoro so much but I
always need a time tracker and something to check the time I'm spending daily.
This has been really usefull.

